# Audi RS 3 Configurator is Live, Plus German Catalogue with Pics of New RS Shell Seats



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

I just ran a story on our blog about the RS 3 configurator going live on Audi.de, and also the now available German market catalogue. I'm sure you'll have fun building one out as we did, but what really got my attention were those seats. I'm not sure I've seen those in a production car before this and they're very cool. I'm going to follow up, but I seem to remember someone telling me at some point that the "new shell seats" will have airbags and sensors, meaning they could come to the USA.

More to come as I have it. In the meantime, check out the blog post here: http://fourtitude.com/news/Audi_New...atalog-for-new-audi-rs-3-now-live-on-audi-de/


----------



## rabbitgtibbar (Apr 29, 2002)

RS 3-Prägung *und* manuelle Einstellung der Sitzlängsposition?!


----------



## Mcstiff (Feb 1, 2002)

The base price is very interesting, €3600 LESS than the S4!


----------



## soulflyer (Feb 18, 2012)

RS 3 embossment and manual adjustment of the seat length...


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

Mcstiff said:


> The base price is very interesting, €3600 LESS than the S4!


What's interesting is the S3 is almost exactly he same # of euros as dollars.. but the S4 is 10k more euros than dollars, so I'm not sure that price is going to be very indicative. At best it makes me expect the RS3 base to be around $55k, which is almost $10k more than the base S4 here.


----------



## rabbitgtibbar (Apr 29, 2002)

araemo said:


> What's interesting is the S3 is almost exactly he same # of euros as dollars.. but the S4 is 10k more euros than dollars, so I'm not sure that price is going to be very indicative. At best it makes me expect the RS3 base to be around $55k, which is almost $10k more than the base S4 here.


$10k...$6.6k...you know, "almost".


----------



## rabbitgtibbar (Apr 29, 2002)

soulflyer said:


> RS 3 embossment and manual adjustment of the seat length...


Thanks, Dieter.


----------



## Mcstiff (Feb 1, 2002)

araemo said:


> What's interesting is the S3 is almost exactly he same # of euros as dollars.. but the S4 is 10k more euros than dollars, so I'm not sure that price is going to be very indicative. At best it makes me expect the RS3 base to be around $55k, which is almost $10k more than the base S4 here.


I 'm not trying to convert prices to USD but glad to see the RS3 being positioned between the S3 and S4 in a market; time will tell if they do the same here. I think it is problematic for the RS3's base to be significantly more than the S4 (B9?), especially if we ever get an RS4.


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

Mcstiff said:


> I 'm not trying to convert prices to USD but glad to see the RS3 being positioned between the S3 and S4 in a market; time will tell if they do the same here. I think it is problematic for the RS3's base to be significantly more than the S4 (B9?), especially if we ever get an RS4.


Oh, I agree, I just expect the solution to be 'raise the price of the s4' when B9 comes out aruond the same time we see the RS3.


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

araemo said:


> Oh, I agree, I just expect the solution to be 'raise the price of the s4' when B9 comes out aruond the same time we see the RS3.


Definitely. S4/S5 are significantly under market price compared to Merc and BMW offerings, so a price increase is overdue.


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

I could see then AofA not bringing it out until after the B9 S4 is here, just to 'maximize' how much they can squeeze out of us.

Originally I thought against selling my S4 for a S3, but this damn love hate relationship with the S3 just turned with the RS3 showing up...if it was a Sportback instead of the sedan I would sell the S4

What's with all the manual adjustments for a premium sports sedan!


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

Rudy_H said:


> What's with all the manual adjustments for a premium sports sedan!


Manual seats can sit lower, and weigh less. For the more track-focused RS type of car, it's not surprising, really. Still comfortable, just not as convenient.


----------



## rabbitgtibbar (Apr 29, 2002)

araemo said:


> Manual seats can sit lower, and weigh less. For the more track-focused RS type of car, it's not surprising, really. Still comfortable, just not as convenient.


My uR32 has manual seats. I wouldn't want it any other way because the deep bolsters make it hard to get in and out easily and without damage to the bolsters, but it's easy to just reach under the seat, grab the handle and slide the seat all the way back before getting out. Then, it's just the reverse when I get back in.


----------



## Mcstiff (Feb 1, 2002)

My guess is the RS3 will come out around the B9 A4 followed by the B9 S4. 

I'll be happily surprised if we get the manual seat option.


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

rabbitgtibbar said:


> My uR32 has manual seats. I wouldn't want it any other way because the deep bolsters make it hard to get in and out easily and without damage to the bolsters, but it's easy to just reach under the seat, grab the handle and slide the seat all the way back before getting out. Then, it's just the reverse when I get back in.


On the other hand, some of us can't drive if the seat isn't all the way back. </longlegs>


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

More pics and video from Audi. I've added them to the blog and they include Nardo Grey. Nice.

More HERE: http://fourtitude.com/news/photogra...-galleries-video-following-vallelunga-launch/


----------



## DaLeadBull (Feb 15, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> More pics and video from Audi. I've added them to the blog and they include Nardo Grey. Nice.
> 
> More HERE: http://fourtitude.com/news/photogra...-galleries-video-following-vallelunga-launch/


Drool, why can't they just send us the sportback?

This is a niche product anyway so I don't think making it a sedan will help much.


----------



## mookieblaylock (Sep 25, 2005)

DaLeadBull said:


> This is a niche product anyway so I don't think making it a sedan will help much.


cuz halo product ? I think at that price point if i were shopping sedans it would be a tough sell, but yes if hatch then take my money


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

mookieblaylock said:


> cuz halo product ? I think at that price point if i were shopping sedans it would be a tough sell, but yes if hatch then take my money


And the problem is, you're the opposite of most of the market (myself included). I'm passing on the Golf R for the S3 because sedan.


----------



## fries_ahoy (Feb 22, 2012)

nardo gray is a fantastic color.


----------



## qtroCUB (Mar 22, 2005)

fries_ahoy said:


> nardo gray is a fantastic color.


From Audi Seattle...


----------



## JDBVR6 (Dec 29, 2006)

araemo said:


> And the problem is, you're the opposite of most of the market (myself included). I'm passing on the Golf R for the S3 because sedan.




Well, I plan to vote with my wallet. I'm passing on the S3 for the Golf R because hatchback, cheaper, and available in manual transmission. 

The Golf R is more of a head turner in day to day driving. I have driven both and the Golf R received more second glances than the S3 I test drove did. I hate to say this because I love Audi's vehicles and what they are about, but the new A3 sedan just doesn't feel special. It feels too Americanized and that is an unfortunate thing because, when I buy a European car I want it to look and feel European. It looks like any other sedan in Audi's line-up and blends into the sea of other sedans on American roads. 

After driving both, I see no compelling reason to go with the S3 over the Golf R. Unless you just have to have an Audi badge or can't be seen driving a hatchback.  The trunk of the A3 sedan is comically small. I was barely able to put two full size suitcases in the one I test drove. Hell, I can put three full size suitcases in my current A3 sportback. Rear seat legroom is also very cramped in the A3 when compared to the Golf as well. It's a shame Audi won't even allow people who want a hatch/wagon to at least special order the car. Mercedes and BMW seem to have no problem doing that. 


For me, until Audi is willing to make available the type of car I desire (hatch/wagon) I see no reason to pay more for their cars and not get all that I want.


----------



## batman25 (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## CbutterK (Feb 27, 2015)

Finally a car I might be willing to trade in my TT-RS for... But wait! If I wait just a little longer, then the new TT-RS will be out... Umm, I guess I might have to trade in my S3 for the RS3, and trade in the TT-RS for the new TT-RS... WTF, Audi is making me spend too much money too fast... I love losing $50K on $120K purchase(both cars) just to upgrade... A lot more painful than upgrading my phone every year. LOL


----------



## mookieblaylock (Sep 25, 2005)

they havent fixed the understeer apparently , so front tires go in 4k miles and it behaves badly as cornering limits near. There will be much better ways to spend 65k


----------



## scope213 (Feb 19, 2015)

JDBVR6 said:


> The Golf R is more of a head turner in day to day driving. I have driven both and the Golf R received more second glances than the S3 I test drove did


I laughed a bit when I read this. Let's be real dude. MANY HAVE ABSOLUTELY NO IDEA WHAT A GOLF R IS. They know what a Golf is for sure...but that R badge, LOL. Only guys (or gals maybe) like you, me and the rest of us on these forums will be doing double takes when seeing one on the streets. I was considering a Golf R and my lady was not too happy because she thought I was having some kind of mid life crisis and why in gods name I would get a car that looks like teens would drive let alone pay 40K for a Golf, etc. Driving the S3...YOU WILL GET HEAD SNAPPING TURNS, especially depending on the color. I get a lot when I go cruising, it's fun hahal. It's just the way it is people see Audi and they go "ooh what is that". They see a Golf of any trim level it's just background noise and if they do notice the 19 inch rims they'll assume it's boy racer and nothing more and if they see an older guy driving it they'll think they're driving their son's car.

Also, an RS3 sedan....


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

mookieblaylock said:


> they havent fixed the understeer apparently , so front tires go in 4k miles and it behaves badly as cornering limits near. There will be much better ways to spend 65k


9/10 people who buy the car won't ever bring it to understeer. I got my 8P sportback and I guess I will wait for the RS3 avant till the cows come home before I buy a sedan or an R.


----------



## elhoberto (May 29, 2013)

JDBVR6 said:


> Well, I plan to vote with my wallet. I'm passing on the S3 for the Golf R because hatchback, cheaper, and available in manual transmission.
> 
> The Golf R is more of a head turner in day to day driving. I have driven both and the Golf R received more second glances than the S3 I test drove did. I hate to say this because I love Audi's vehicles and what they are about, but the new A3 sedan just doesn't feel special. It feels too Americanized and that is an unfortunate thing because, when I buy a European car I want it to look and feel European. It looks like any other sedan in Audi's line-up and blends into the sea of other sedans on American roads.
> 
> ...


+1

at this point all I want is a sportback with AWD. I'm even willing to give up the manual. I'd pay the money for an S3 or an RS3 but since Audi leadership has their head up their asses, I'm going to pick up a golf when they do the navigation upgrade to carplay.


----------



## TheLocNar (Apr 6, 2015)

Bah. If the sportback was here in the US right now, I wouldn't even be considering an R.


----------



## Kngfisher (Apr 5, 2009)

*Audi RS 3 Configurator is Live, Plus German Catalogue with Pics of New RS She...*

Here in the dc/reston va, close to aoa headquarters, saw a clearly modded s3 badged sedan. It caught my eye not because it was lowered, had aftermarket exhaust, and nice deck lid wing but because of the license plate. Would have not made a big deal about this but it had "HQ" tags. Color was red with "quattro" stickers just behind the back doors. Could care less about the stickers but strange to see a car clearly owned by AOA and also clearly running non-oe parts. Made me wonder what is on the horizon


----------



## mookieblaylock (Sep 25, 2005)

Tcardio said:


> 9/10 people who buy the car won't ever bring it to understeer. I got my 8P sportback and I guess I will wait for the RS3 avant till the cows come home before I buy a sedan or an R.



perhaps but even at 7/10 you can feel ****e balance and on the occasional enthusiastic on ramp it's nice to have that bit of rear adjustability that comes with better engineered cars


----------

